# router vs. dado for a rabbit cut



## vmerlino (Oct 7, 2009)

I am in the process of planning out the construction of a large set of bookcases. The back panels of each case needs to be set into a 1/4 inch rabbit that will be cut into the sides and top panels of the bookcase. Does anyone have an opinion on the best method for cutting this 1/4 inch rabbit. The router or a dado blade on the table saw. Thanks.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Either would do the job equally well. It all depends on what you feel more comfortable with.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike is correct. It depends on your comfort level with either tool. However, I would suggest that on larger or longer pieces the table saw dado combination would be easier to handle.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a couple more cents for ya..

If you have the right setup for your router or a router table to make the dado's, I'd go with routing them out.. You can can't beat the smooth bottoms. If the panels are too ackward to handle, then definately play it safe and make use of your tablesaw's large surface..


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with 2 skies. Just for Dados and rabbetts I bought the 
Festool Multifunction Table and their router. Wrestling a piece of plywood on a tablesaw is not my idea of fun.

Especially when that Dado-stack of blades is running without the benefit of a blade guard.

Gary Curtis:laugh:


----------

